# how to snorkel polaris 850



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

whats up everyone new to the site but already love it have a popo 850 just wanna know how to snorkel it an what i need can anyone help me please


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to MIMB!!!

Heres a link of my Buddies 850 that we did, hope it helps.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2047


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

*850*

is it all home made or is there something that i have to buy after market an thanks very much


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

It's all PVC, rubber couplers, and some flexible hi heat hose. Nothing aftermarket.


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

cool i appreciate it very much when i get it done ill post a pic


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

bpark00 said:


> cool i appreciate it very much when i get it done ill post a pic


 
:rockn: Awesome, Keep us posted! If ya have any questions, just ask.


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

does ur buddy have a list of what i need an also does he have detailed instructions on how to do it


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

No, I listed most of what we used, as far a s fittings and such. I'll check and see though, I'll post back after I talk to him.


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks again u have been very helpfull think im gonna start on it tomorrow. hope to here from ya if there was anything else ya used


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd like to know you came along with snorkel project 
Wish we would have took more pictures but was really in to what were doing altho I do have the motor out now and all the plastic off so I could get better pictures


----------

